# Alexander Veil



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I use the Alexander and have had the same problems that you do. I now use a hat under it, a ball cap or some other type with a brim. Still flops around a bit but stays away from my face and I can tolerate it and like it (I have two, its cheaper  ).

I have one of the types with the helmet, and don't like it because it hits my neck and bumps it forward anytime I straighten up.

Rick


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I use my alexander for the quickies to the bee yard and weed eating around the fronts of the hives. The elastic is not the best at holding onto my head either, thought about making a velcro strap to wrap around my head to hold it in place but never got around to it.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

I have a standard round veil that originally came with a helmet. Replaced the helmet with a soft hat from Brushy Mt. Much more comfortable on my bald head.. But all of the elastic failed in the veil and, like Swobee said, bees were joining me inside the netting. So I started using the Alexander that we keep for visitors...too floppy until I left my cap on -bill in the back. I like it second best to my soft hat and old veil. (I replaced the elastic and it now keeps out unwanted company.)


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a Mannlake Alexander veil CL-120 and a Dadant V01090 I cut the elastic out and use a ball cap. I like the fit of the Dadant better it is smaller around and don’t slide forward as much.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

So, has anybody sewn a ball cap or something similar to the inside top of an Alexander veil? The shoe laces I used to make a chin strap are the widest ones I could find at a local store, probably 3/4" wide. I wanted comfort so went with a wide lace. It just doesn't feel right. Maybe I can put some velcro in the top and put the other velcro half on my bald spot to hold it in place. 

The reason I got the Alex veil was for my little grandson to have a head gear protection when he is out with me. I thought it would work well since it virtually covers his shoulders and has a wide unobstructed view. I figure the farther from his face the screen is, the better off he will be. He usually doesn't move much, so it might stay in place. But, if he ever gets stung I'm dead meat.


----------



## miniscule (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alexander works for me*

I'm a newbie and was given a brand new Alexander veil as a gift from an old friend and beekeeper. I really wanted a helmet type, but all the expense I was incurring to begin my new obsession stopped me from buying one. To be honest, I didn't even know there was elastic in there I was supposed to use until I had worn it a few times. I have always just used a white ball cap underneath. Works great.


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't tried an Alexander veil. It looks remarkably similar to a mosquito net that I can get my local pro shop, though. For less than $5.00, mosquito nets work wonderfully!

I got my soft-hat/veil (Dadant #V01140) and think it's wonderful. My only problems are the lack of a loop on the back for the string to run through and the elastic "arm straps" are too small. As it is, there is a small opening between my shoulder blades and a bees do occasionally get into the veil that way. I've taken to wearing a hooded sweatshirt under with the hood down to stop up that opening but I will soon sew a loop for the strings to run through and hopefully that will close things up. With a string loop in the back, I should be able to ignore or remove the arm straps since the strings should hold it all close so no girls can get in.


----------

